# Suche gelbe original Lizenzdisketten von Step 7



## maxi (27 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche bis zu 5 originale lehre gelbe Lizenz Disketten von Simatic Step 7.x oder 7.x Update


Zahle 10-20 Euro + Versand je.


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
meinst Du leere Disketten  , wenn "JA", was soll die Eulenspiegelei


----------



## zotos (27 Dezember 2006)

Meine Glaskugel sagt: Er braucht sie als Transportmittel. Mit Leer meint er wohl ohne Autorisierung aber schon fähig welche aufzunehmen.


----------



## maxi (27 Dezember 2006)

*Grüsse*

Ja ohne Lizenzen.


----------



## RaiKa (27 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
ein bootfähiger USB-Stick oder eine externe USB-HD machen es doch auch.

Gruß
raika


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (27 Dezember 2006)

RaiKa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ein bootfähiger USB-Stick oder eine externe USB-HD machen es doch auch.
> 
> Gruß
> raika


Aber erst seit dem ALM.
Das alte Authors kann das noch nicht.


----------



## maxi (27 Dezember 2006)

Will alte 5.1 Lizenzen die sich noch auf so manchen Rechnern tümmeln auf die Disketten übertragen und dann an die Mitarbeiter / bzw. Azubis verleihen damit sie zuhause üben können bzw. lernen.

Benötige dazu originale Disketten, da ich mich im Job nicht in irgend welche Grauzonen setzen möchte.

Und ja dafür gab es mal originale Disketten, die sind aber vor Jahren verschwunden.


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2006)

wenn du die leere diskette z.b. mit dem programm "anadisk" kopierst, dann kannst du auf die kopieen auch deine lizenzen schieben.
wüsste nicht was daran verboten sein soll...

wenn die sache in die hose geht, dann fax den lizenzschein zu siemens und du bekommst die diskette umsonst.

anadisk funktioniert nur mit normalen diskettenlaufwerken.
die 100mb teile aus den pg`s gehen nicht. und soweit ich weiss auch nur mit win95 und win98 bzw msdos...


----------



## Flinn (27 Dezember 2006)

*Doch!*



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Aber erst seit dem ALM.
> Das alte Authors kann das noch nicht.


 
 Doch. Aber nur mit Trick 17:
=> USB-Stick als Verzeichnis im Netzwerk (R&W-Zugriff) freigeben.
=> Dieses Verzeichnis auf eigenem Rechner als Netzwerklaufwerk (z.B. X:\) verbinden.
=> mit Authors auf X:\ zugreifen
=> Fertig

Guten Rutsch.
Flinn.


----------



## seeba (27 Dezember 2006)

Flinn schrieb:


> Doch. Aber nur mit Trick 17:
> => USB-Stick als Verzeichnis im Netzwerk (R&W-Zugriff) freigeben.
> => Dieses Verzeichnis auf eigenem Rechner als Netzwerklaufwerk (z.B. X:\) verbinden.
> => mit Authors auf X:\ zugreifen
> ...


Oder einfach USB Sticks nehmen, die als Festplatte erkannt werden.


----------



## Kai (28 Dezember 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche bis zu 5 originale lehre gelbe Lizenz Disketten von Simatic Step 7.x oder 7.x Update
> 
> Zahle 10-20 Euro + Versand je.


 
Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber bei Ebay tauchen immer mal wieder Leute auf, die solche gelben Lizenz-Disketten mit Lizenzen aus dem Internet für teures Geld (bis zu 100 EUR pro Diskette und Lizenz) verkaufen. Natürlich ohne Software-Produktschein. :twisted: 

Vielleicht will maxi ja einen kleinen Nebenerwerb eröffnen?  

Gruß Kai


----------



## zotos (28 Dezember 2006)

@kai: maxi hat geschrieben für was er diese benötigt. Er hat auch schon einige Vorschläge erhalten wie das sonst noch ging. Ich glaube nicht das maxi etwas anderes mit den Disketten vor hat. Er wäre auch nicht so blöd hier danach zufragen wenn sein vorhaben nicht legal wäre.


----------



## seeba (28 Dezember 2006)

Kai schrieb:


> Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber bei Ebay tauchen immer mal wieder Leute auf, die solche gelben Lizenz-Disketten mit Lizenzen aus dem Internet für teures Geld (bis zu 100 EUR pro Diskette und Lizenz) verkaufen. Natürlich ohne Software-Produktschein. :twisted:
> 
> Vielleicht will maxi ja einen kleinen Nebenerwerb eröffnen?
> 
> Gruß Kai


Arbeitest du für Siemens?


----------



## Kai (28 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> @kai: maxi hat geschrieben für was er diese benötigt. Er hat auch schon einige Vorschläge erhalten wie das sonst noch ging. Ich glaube nicht das maxi etwas anderes mit den Disketten vor hat. Er wäre auch nicht so blöd hier danach zufragen wenn sein vorhaben nicht legal wäre.


 
Was ich über maxi geschrieben habe, war nicht ernst gemeint. Natürlich glaube ich nicht, dass maxi Disketten bei Ebay verhökern will.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (28 Dezember 2006)

seeba schrieb:


> Arbeitest du für Siemens?


 
Nein.

Gruß Kai


----------



## KartoffeL (31 Dezember 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Will alte 5.1 Lizenzen die sich noch auf so manchen Rechnern tümmeln auf die Disketten übertragen und dann an die Mitarbeiter / bzw. Azubis verleihen damit sie zuhause üben können bzw. lernen.



Haben die Azubis kein Internet?!


----------



## maxi (2 Januar 2007)

Mich reut es die alten Lizenzen die auf den PC`s sind beim Formatieren zu löschen.

Lieber würd ich die firmenintern für Lernzweckke hergeben, das dann aber ganz legal mit origanal Diskette. Muss in der Firma schon alles seine Ordnung haben.


----------

